# Adelaide- nice areas to live



## elc23 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi, i was wondering if anyone could tell me of any nice areas to live in adelaide. We will be moving in with my partners dad in mclaren vale to start of with and then hoping to rent somewhere when we are settled. Any advice would be greatly recieved!  Emma


----------



## james12 (Feb 8, 2012)

Adelaide is nice place to live, but it depends upon the choice of individual. Evandale is my favorite, as you will get all necessity in your vicinity.


----------

